# فضيلة ضبط النفس



## candy shop (20 أغسطس 2007)

فضيلة ضبط النفس 

يقول سليمان الحكيم "مالك نفسه خير ممن يملك مدينة" فمن ذا الذى يملك نفسه. إنه الذى يستطيع أن يراقب نفسه ويحكمها...

ولا شك أن ضبط النفس يشمل عناصر كثيرة: منها ضبط اللسان, وضبط الفكر, وضبط الفكر, وضبط الحواس, وضبط الفم من جهة الأكل, وضبط الرغبات والشهوات, وضبط الأعصاب فى حالة الغضب, وضبط باقى التصرفات.

والذى لا يستطيع أن يضبط نفسه بنفسه, يحتاج إلى من يضبطه. وربما يعرض نفسه لمن يعاقبه

***

ضبط اللسان:

يقول الحكيم "كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية. أما الضابط شفتيه فعاقل". وقال آخر"كثيراً ما تكلمت فندمت. وأما عن السكوت فما ندمت قط".

والذى يضبط لسانه ينجو من خطايا عديدة: فلا يقع فى إهانة الآخرين بالشتيمة أو بالتهكم القاسى, أو التهديد, أو التعالى عليهم...

ولا يقع فى الكذب ولا المبالغة, ولا التجديف ولا القَسَم الباطل, ولا فى كلام المجون, ولا فى الثرثرة. ولا فى الأفتخار والتباهى والبر الذاتى. ولا فى مسك سيرة الناس, ولا فى الغيبة, ولا فى الوقيعة. ولا فى التملق والرياء, وخداع الآخرين, مع جمهرة اخرى من الأخطاء...

وما أعمق عبارة "إذا سكت الجاهل, يُحسب حكيماً".

***

إن الكلمة الخاطئة التى تقولها تُحسب عليك, مهما اعتذرت عنها...

فما دمت قد لفظتها ووصلت إلى آذان الناس وإلى أذهانهم ومشاعرهم, لم تعد ملكاً لك وحدك, بل أصبحت ملكاً لغيرك: يحللّها ويحكم عليها.. بينما كنت أنت الذى تحكم عليها قبل أن تقولها. فأصبحت هى التى تحكم عليك, لأنك بكلامك تُدان...

* وضبط الشفتين له فوائد كثيرة: منها أن الإنسان يعطى نفسه فرصة للتروى والتفكير قبل أن يتكلم, ويأخذ أيضاً فرصة لإنتقاء الألفاظ واخيتار الكلمة المناسبة, وحساب ردود الفعل لكل كلمة يقولها...

وما أجمل قول الشيخ الروحانى "سكّت لسانك لكى يتكلم قلبك".

وخذها نصيحة: ليس كل ما تسمعه, تردده على آذان غيرك. وإلا فإنك تجلب لهم أفكاراً هم فى غنى عنها. وأخطر من ذلك انك تكتب ما كنت تقول. فإن ما تكتبه يصير وثيقة عليك.

***

ضبط الفكر:

هو أن يحرس الإنسان أفكاره, ولا يقبل كل فكر يرد إلى ذهنه, ويكون حريصاً على أن تكون أفكاره نقية طاهرة. وإن وصل إليه فكر خاطئ, يحذر من التمادى فيه والتعامل معه, وإنما يطرده بسرعة لئلا يسيطر عليه ويتحول إلى مشاعر فى قلبه...

إذن كن حذراً يأخى من أفكار الغضب و الأنتقام والشهوة, ومن أفكار الحسد والغيرة والحقد, ومن أفكار الكبرياء والأفتخار وتمجيد الذات. ومن كل أفكار الشر والأباطيل وكل فكر لا يمجد الله.

وإن لم تقدر على ذلك, تذكر المثل الذى يقول "إن كنت لا تستطيع أن تمنع الطير من أن يحوم حول رأسك, فعلى الأقل لا تجعله يعيش فى شعرك".

لذلك لا تستبقِ فى داخلك فكراً خاطئاً. وحاول أن تشغل ذهنك باستمرار بأفكار نافعة, حتى إن حاربك الشيطان بفكر, لا يجدك متفرغاً له.

وهناك وسيلة أخرى لحفظ الفكر وهى ضبط الحواس

***

ضبط الحواس:

الحواس هى أبواب الفكر, فاحرس هذه الأبواب

اضبط السمع والنظر واللمس, حتى لا تُدخل اليك فكراً خاطئاً. ولتكن حواسك طاهرة. وما يصل إلى حواسك بدون إرادتك, لا تفكر فيه, ولا تعد إليه بارادتك. فمثلاً قد تكون النظرة الأولى مصادفة وغير مقصودة, ولكن معاودة النظر تكون بلا شك بإرادتك, وتحاسب عليها إن كانت تجلب إليك فكراً رديئاً.

واعرف أن حواسك ليست فقط تجلب اليك أفكاراً, وإنما أيضاً قد تترسب فى عقلك الباطن, وتتحول إلى أحلام وظنون...

اذن فضبط الحواس يساعد على نقاوة الأفكار, ونقاوة الأحلام والظنون. وهو يساعد كذلك على نقاوة المشاعر...

***

ضبط المشاعر:

إن وجدت شعوراً خاطئاً قد زحف إلى قلبك, فلا تتجاوب معه, بل حاول أن تتخلص منه بسرعة قبل أن يرسخ فيك. وباستمرار احتفظ بنقاوة قلبك. ولا تستسلم لأية شهوة أو رغبة خاطئة, بل قاومها...

وإن دخل الشعور الردئ إلى قلبك, فلا تجعل الأمر يتطور معك إلى ما هو أسوأ, أو يؤثر على إرادتك ويتحول إلى عمل...

وإن تدرجت إلى مرحلة العمل, فاضبط نفسك ولا تجعل العمل الخاطئ يتحول إلى عادة ويسيطر عليك.

ولا تسمح أن تكون مشاعرك حرة طليقة بلا قيد أو ضبط.

وإنما اضبط نفسك من جهة استخدام الحرية. ولتكن حريتك منضبطة.

لتكن حرية طاهرة, لا تفعل فيها ما لا يليق. ولتكن حرية مسالمة وعاقلة, لا تتعدى فيها على حريات الغير, ولا على حقوق الغير, ولا على النظام العام أو القانون...

والحرية الحقيقية هى أن يتحرر قلبك أولاً من كل خطأ. وحينئذ يمكنك أن تستخدم حريتك الخارجية فى حكمة وسلام.

***

ضبط الأعصاب: 

الإنسان القوى يستطيع أن يضبط أعصابه, وبخاصة فى حالة الإثارة وتحريك الغضب. وهكذا يضبط نفسه من جهة الإندفاع والتهور, ومن جهة إتخاذ أى قرار سريع وهو فى حالة انفعال...

وإن وجد نفسه منفعلاً, يحرص على أن يضبط لسانه, وبقدر إمكانه يضبط ملامحه أيضاً, ويضبط حركاته. ولا يسمح لنفسه أن لا يخطئ فى حق غيره مهما أخطأ ذلك الغير فى حقه. لأن الخطأ لا يجوز معالجته بالخطأ.

***

الضبط الخارجى:

الإنسان الذى لا يضبط نفسه بنفسه, قد يُرغم على الأنضباط من الخارج, بغير إرادته. كابن لا ينضبط من تلقاء ذاته, فيضبطه التأديب وتربية والديه له. أو أى إنسان يرغمه على الانضباط: القانون والعرف والعقوبة.

أو إنسان يضطر إلى الإنضباط عن طريق الخوف, أو بدافع الخجل من الناس, أو خشية الإنكشاف أوالفضيحة.

أو شخص لا يضبطه نقاء قلبه, إنما وجود موانع تعوقه, أو عدم قدرة منه, أو أن الفرصة غير سانحة, أو لمقاومة آخرين له... وكلها أسباب غير روحية, ولا تنبع من داخله

***

أما الشخص الروحى فينضبط من الداخل بارادته, حباً منه للخير, وحرصاً منه على إطاعة الله, وتقويماً منه لإرادته الخاصة..

وانضباطه الداخلى- فى قلبه وفكره- يساعده على الإنضباط من الخارج أيضاً. ويكون انضباطه الخارجى تعبيراً عن داخله أيضاً..

على أنه باستمرارية الإنضباط الخارجى, سواء كان الإنسان مرغماً عليه من الخارج, أو أنه يغصب نفسه على ذلك, فبهذا الاستمرار يتعود الإنسان أن يكون منضبطاً..​


----------



## فادية (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضيلة ضبط النفس*

شكرا عزيزتي كاندي على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضيلة ضبط النفس*

ميرسى ليكى يا فاديه

يا حببتى​


----------



## vetaa (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضيلة ضبط النفس*

الموضوع دة جميييييل للكل لازم ياخد بالة منة
وياريتنا كلنا نكتسب فضيلة ضبط النفس 
لان بجد هتفرق فى حياتنا الاجتماعية والروحية



ميرسى يا كاندى لموضوعك. وربنا معاكى


----------



## candy shop (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضيلة ضبط النفس*

ميرسى ليكى يا vetaa

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نانا3 (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على موضوعك بجد جميل يارب دربنى على ضبط النفس


----------



## youhnna (9 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع رائع ومهم جداااااااا كاندى

فعلا مالك نفسه خير من مالك مدينة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (9 أبريل 2010)

> يقول الحكيم "كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية. أما الضابط شفتيه فعاقل". وقال آخر"كثيراً ما تكلمت فندمت. وأما عن السكوت فما ندمت قط".


 
موضوع مهم وجدا مفيد في حياتنا 
شكرا اخت كاني ربنا يرعاكي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع مهم قوى لكل نفس...أشكـــــــــرك تاسونى كاندى
*
*الرب يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جدا أختنا الغاليه

مجهود رائع

 وموضوع جميل جدا

سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رااااااائع يا كاندى 
ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2010)

نانا3 قال:


> شكرا على موضوعك بجد جميل يارب دربنى على ضبط النفس


*
**شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله *

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومهم جداااااااا كاندى
> 
> فعلا مالك نفسه خير من مالك مدينة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


*شكراااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله *

 *ربنا يبارك يوحنا*​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع مهم وجدا مفيد في حياتنا
> شكرا اخت كاني ربنا يرعاكي​


شكراااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *موضوع مهم قوى لكل نفس...أشكـــــــــرك تاسونى كاندى
> *
> *الرب يبارك خدمتكم
> *​



شكرااااااااااااااااا ابو تربو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا أختنا الغاليه
> 
> مجهود رائع
> 
> ...




*شكراااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله *

 *ربنا يبارك خدمتك  يا نهيسى*​


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2010)

> *
> ضبط الأعصاب:
> 
> الإنسان القوى يستطيع أن يضبط أعصابه, وبخاصة فى حالة الإثارة وتحريك الغضب. وهكذا يضبط نفسه من جهة الإندفاع والتهور, ومن جهة إتخاذ أى قرار سريع وهو فى حالة انفعال...
> ...



*" مالك روحه خير من مالك مدينة " 

ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع  يا كاندي

ونصائح اروع

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *" مالك روحه خير من مالك مدينة "
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*شكراااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله *

 *ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا هابى*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع  يا كاندي
> 
> ونصائح اروع
> 
> ...



*شكراااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله *

 *ربنا يبارك خدمتك كليمو*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 يوليو 2010)

*من اهم واصعب الفضائل هي فضيله ضبط النفس *
*لانها هي اللي بتساعد الانسان علي البعد عن الخطيه بانواعها *
*ميرسي ايا كاندي موضوع جميل *
*يسوع معك*​


----------



## نونوس14 (26 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى اووووووووووى*
*بجد موضوع مهم جدااااااا*
*مجهود راااااااااائع*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## raffy (26 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد للكل استفدت كتيييييير منة
شكرا ماما كاندى


----------



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *من اهم واصعب الفضائل هي فضيله ضبط النفس *
> *لانها هي اللي بتساعد الانسان علي البعد عن الخطيه بانواعها *
> *ميرسي ايا كاندي موضوع جميل *
> *يسوع معك*​



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى ميرو حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *ميرسى اووووووووووى*
> *بجد موضوع مهم جدااااااا*
> *مجهود راااااااااائع*
> *ربنا يباركك*


شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2010)

raffy قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد للكل استفدت كتيييييير منة
> شكرا ماما كاندى


شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (3 ديسمبر 2010)

> أما الشخص الروحى فينضبط من الداخل بارادته, حباً منه للخير, وحرصاً منه على إطاعة الله, وتقويماً منه لإرادته الخاصة..
> 
> وانضباطه الداخلى- فى قلبه وفكره- يساعده على الإنضباط من الخارج أيضاً. ويكون انضباطه الخارجى تعبيراً عن داخله أيضاً..
> 
> على أنه باستمرارية الإنضباط الخارجى, سواء كان الإنسان مرغماً عليه من الخارج, أو أنه يغصب نفسه على ذلك, فبهذا الاستمرار يتعود الإنسان أن يكون منضبطاً..


*موضوع روحي رائع *
*ربنا يعطينا ويعلمنا ازاي نضبط نفسنا داخليا وخارجيا لكي تكون كل تصرفاتنا ترضي صلاحة *
*الرب يبارك جهودك *


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2011)

QUIET GIRL قال:


> *موضوع روحي رائع *
> *ربنا يعطينا ويعلمنا ازاي نضبط نفسنا داخليا وخارجيا لكي تكون كل تصرفاتنا ترضي صلاحة *
> *الرب يبارك جهودك *




امين 

شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع ، توقفت كثيراً عند كل كلمة فيه
ربنا يسوع المسيح يعوضك بكل الخير أختى الحبيبة كاندى


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> موضوع رائع ، توقفت كثيراً عند كل كلمة فيه
> ربنا يسوع المسيح يعوضك بكل الخير أختى الحبيبة كاندى



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا مكرم

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## Roseberry (28 سبتمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> "كثيراً ما تكلمت فندمت. وأما عن السكوت فما ندمت قط".
> ​



موضوع رائـــــــــــــــــع :66:
"لسانك حصانك ان صنته صانــــــــــــك"
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع عميق ومؤثر ومفيد جداً ، ربنا يسوع يبارك خدمتك وحياتك لمجد إسمه القدوس

ولكن - مثلما قال الأنبا صموئيل المعترف - لا يقدر على الصمت إلاَّ الذى وضع كل ثقته فى الله وحده

ربنا يسوع المسيح ينعم علينا برحمته


----------



## candy shop (3 يناير 2012)

Roseberry قال:


> موضوع رائـــــــــــــــــع :66:
> "لسانك حصانك ان صنته صانــــــــــــك"
> ​


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (3 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> موضوع عميق ومؤثر ومفيد جداً ، ربنا يسوع يبارك خدمتك وحياتك لمجد إسمه القدوس
> 
> ولكن - مثلما قال الأنبا صموئيل المعترف - لا يقدر على الصمت إلاَّ الذى وضع كل ثقته فى الله وحده
> 
> ربنا يسوع المسيح ينعم علينا برحمته



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا مكرم
​


----------

